# The handler LOVED him!!!!!!!!!!!!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is fabulous news, Cherie! I'm really excited for you. Bet that show can't come soon enough! LOL
_


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree Cherie thats absolutely fantastic!!

PREDICTION TIME

I bet he'll have his Canadian Championship by the end of the year!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I love him to and seeing him move, he is like a dream.

I think you got the right pup, blue is your color 

Thanks for all the hard work Arreau. Cant wait until sept to see him in the ring. I know you will drown us with pics and videos. I think we love it, I know I do.

Hopefully he will have the honer of begin my first homebreed champion


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Way to go Quincy!!!  :dance:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎

YouTube - ‪arreauredpoodles's Channel‬‎


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg, I looove how he holds his tail! Such a handsome man! That cut looks so streamline on him!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

love that boy. he's gorgeous!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great news!! I am betting your are happy and a bundle of nerves too. I wish you all well with this addition to your program. He is a good looking boy. I am certain mulitple wins are in his future. Congrats to Winnow also Proud mama moments for you both!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Fantastic! I'm very happy for you and Winnow. You two must be beaming. I bet you won't sleep tonight!!! hee hee
I can't wait to see Quincy at the Markham show.

Ra ra ra!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the good news! I think Quincy is beautiful and I wish you the best of luck with his show career


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks so wonderful! Can't wait to hear about his success in showing


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Very exciting! I'm really looking forward to following his progress!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all, I am very happy with this assessment but I will be even more happy if she is right hehe.. 

Only time will tell and I am counting down the days to his show debut.

We have a different show rules here so the other boys have no change of becoming champions until they are 2 years old, so if all goes well Quincy will be the first but hopefully not the last.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Well done all  

Good luck with his Show Career, I hope he finishes soon !!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he looks great!!!! Can't wait to hear how he does at the shows too!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Fabulous news - look forward to hearing how he will do at shows


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would just like to thank you all for your kind words and words of encouragement. When someone decides to get a puppy from afar. there is always a degree of risk involved. But Winnow and I spoke a lot before Quincy was sent here, by phone, by email, many chats on Facebook. I would ask for specific videos and she would do them for me. By the time he arrived, I felt like I had already gone over him with my hands and like I knew him already. Winnow made it a most wonderful experience and removed any trace of doubt I had.

There have been questions about the rationality behind getting this boy because of the order my name appeared in on the list of buyers, and the fact that certain pups had already been spoken for by the time I made my decision to buy a puppy from this litter. But what some people may not understand is Quincy was MY pick of that litter. When Winnow began posting photos of the litter, I was like everyone else here, and just enjoying looking at a lovely, happy litter of pups. Then one day she posted a close up head shot of this dear boy, and that was it. My heart was owned by a little black fluffball. Then the behind the scenes stuff between Winnow and I began, and the many excellent videos and copies of Mom and Dad's pedigrees, and I realized this was not just a glorious head with legs I was considering adding to my pack. And a bonus, and something that was not even a big priority for me, was the fact that his Mama is apricot with all red and apricot in her background, which means there is a very real possibility he will produce red pups when bred to my red girls, and not just that, but possibly red pups with better chests, better tail sets, better coat, better underjaw, better pigment...all things which are traditionally lacking in most reds.

Even though I was knocked down a few times by some, saying I made the wrong choice, my heart kept telling me I most certainly had not. I will admit that there were times my self confidence had been chipped away at, and I wondered if I was losing touch with reality, and if maybe, after 47 years involved with this breed I had lost the ability to tell a great dog from a mediocre one, or if I had been wrong all along. But every time I clipped him or watched video we took of his movement, a bit of what had been chipped from me came back. And when high quality, well respected breeders who had nothing to gain at all would post comments on photos and video I had posted of Quincy on Facebook, talking about how lovely he is, how he exudes happiness, how stylish and typey he is, how confident they are that he will do well in his show career, slowly all the nasty, snarky, hateful things did not matter anymore. And I had a gigantic revelation. 47 years of loving this breed, helping my Mother breed and show this breed, about 40 years of grooming this breed....it all brings one knowledge and a second nature that cannot be gained reading books, talking to people, or THINKING you know everything there is to know. While every single method of gaining knowledge can be nothing but positive, there is nothing like old fashioned, personal, hands on experience...living something, breathing something, having it become an absolute part of who you are. All of this led to yesterday...

My heart was in my throat when we got out of the van because what if, even with all of my experience, the naysayers were right after all. Quincy was not out of the van 1 full minute before the positive remarks from Chrystal began. As I listened and watched her groom him and heard her observations of all the little things I had already noticed and loved about him, any lingering, tickling doubt disappeared. It seems I still can tell a great dog from a mediocre one after all.

There is no guarantee how Quincy will do in the show ring, because every judge, like every puppy buyer, has preferences and different things that floats their boat. But with the wisdom of this very experienced handler, the number of other breeders who have done nothing but support my decision and the reason behind my decisions to buy this boy, the openess and honesty of his breeder and the knowledge I have acquired over the years, I am quite confident he will acquire his Canadian championship quickly and make us all proud. Then hopefully, it will off to the rally ring.

The single most important thing though, better than ANY title he may or may not gain, is the absolute joy he brings into our household and the way my heart feels every time I look at him, or he follows me down the hall, or looks into my eyes like I am the center of his universe. I love this boy and he loves me right back. THAT is single biggest pay back for buying him and bringing him to Canada. The rest is residual bonuses and benefits. He is filling a hole left behind when I lost my beloved first Whippet. I have yearned for that kind of relationship again, and it is happening right before my eyes.

Thank you again for the kindnesses you have all shown, and the encouragement and support.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

He looks wonderful, Cherie!
I have no doubt that in Chrystal's capable hands he will finish in no time!
Will you take him out of coat when he's finished or will you try for an American title? You really should give UKC a try...there's a show in Brampton in November..it's fun to handle your own dog and I'm sure he'd finish easily!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Cherie...I'm so pleased to hear you're planning on doing some performance with him. I feel that good conformation is necessary, but much, much more important is health and temperament. Working with a dog and putting performance titles on him tells me that the dog is biddable, intelligent and trainable. It also shows me that a breeder places importance on these qualities in their dogs. Good for you!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, you know i love him.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quincy looks fantastic! I know you're proud of him. But, best of all, I'm so happy for the joy he's brought to you. And you're right; that's the biggest payoff for adding him to your family--regardless of what the titles he earns. Love seeing him move and watching his joyful attitude.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Cherie...I'm so pleased to hear you're planning on doing some performance with him. I feel that good conformation is necessary, but much, much more important is health and temperament. Working with a dog and putting performance titles on him tells me that the dog is biddable, intelligent and trainable. It also shows me that a breeder places importance on these qualities in their dogs. Good for you!!


Vivienne...I think Quincy and I might enjoy the UKC ring after he finishes his CKC title. I would love to get into the ring and get some of the old show confidence back and maybe one day be able to show one of my pups in the bred by class in the CKC venues. I like that he does not necessarily have to have his big show coat to go into the UKC ring. Do you have a link for registering him for the Brampton shows? I love to see an owner shown dog because it is just a beautiful union, and sometimes just a beautiful thing to watch, when the two look like one. 

You are so experienced in the performance end and I will admit, I have little to no knowledge in this area. Should Quincy and I go to classes? Do you know if there are any in my neck of the woods? I watched a bit of the agility at the Owen Sound show, and just love it. It is so obvious how much those dogs love doing what they are doing. They are chomping at the bit before their turn at the course even begins. I have enjoyed watching Spoospirit and Jester's Mom's videos of the baby stages of their training of their dogs.. And Flyingduster's videos of her Paris...well...they would make anyone want a dog like that!!! So any advice you can give me on how to proceed, possibly in the Spring, I would appreciate immensely. And any info on the UKC shows coming up, starting with the Brampton show, would be awesome too.

I am going to need something to fill up my time, because Holly is having her last litter, so no more babies in my home for quite some time! So to mend my broken Mama heart and help with the empty nest, I will need to do something with this guy to keep myself busy.

Thanks Vivienne for any advice and info you can send my direction!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> well, you know i love him.


Oh yes, I do!!!! You and Keith are Quincy's biggest fans! And thanks for that!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's the Brampton show info
Maple Leaf Kennel Club - November 2010   Show Inforamtion
I only know this info cuz Nancy wants me to flit around in the altered class...I don't think so, more like TRIP than flit I say! I think she's teasing me.

Do you live close to Nancy? I remember her telling me that she and a few others in and around her area hired someone to give a few lessons on Rally, and she did the rest on her own from there. As for me, I took many, many classes and still cannot do a trial outdoors successfully like her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Teffy said:


> Here's the Brampton show info
> Maple Leaf Kennel Club - November 2010** Show Inforamtion
> I only know this info cuz Nancy wants me to flit around in the altered class...I don't think so, more like TRIP than flit I say! I think she's teasing me.
> 
> Do you live close to Nancy? I remember her telling me that she and a few others in and around her area hired someone to give a few lessons on Rally, and she did the rest on her own from there. As for me, I took many, many classes and still cannot do a trial outdoors successfully like her.


Thank you. I am about a half hour south of Nancy. I am afraid I will fall flat on my face too. I did that once in Junior showmanship, and my first reaction was to run out of the ring crying, but i brushed myself off and continued and won, the judge saying that took a lot of guts. Then I left the ring a sobbed into my Mom's chest...lol!!!!

I will look into the Brampton show and see what we may do. Maybe see you there!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh yes, I do!!!! You and Keith are Quincy's biggest fans! And thanks for that!


EXCUSE ME???? I'm pretty sure I live with Quincy's number one fan (and I'm a close second!) It took a lot of restraint for David to leave him behind when we left your house!! Vid really loves that boy! :lol: I think Quincy has a pretty solid following!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> EXCUSE ME???? I'm pretty sure I live with Quincy's number one fan (and I'm a close second!) It took a lot of restraint for David to leave him behind when we left your house!! Vid really loves that boy! :lol: I think Quincy has a pretty solid following!


lol XD
I agree though his following is a bit L. Ron Hubbardish ((Large...not creepy cult like >.<)) 
we'll have to make t shirts and get a celebrity to go ape**** for him next!! *coughTOMCRUISEcough*


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey now I have to disagree with the lot of you I have a whole house full of Quincy fans. My youngest has been pouting lately because he hasn't been to visit lately and the rest of my kids regularly talk about him and when he was here last and how much they like him (they talk about Lucy too!!!). They all regularly suggest that he either needs to come and visit or we need to go and visit and oh yes he can bring Bruce and Cherie with him and maybe Holly too lol. Not to mention my constant drooling about him on the phone to poor Cherie. 

Its funny when we get new pics and videos as all the kids and Tom too come to see how much he's grown. So keep them all coming!!! 

Oh by the way he looks wonderful with his new groom. I'm so excited about Crystals comments.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Yay! This is such great news. He is so handsome - and what a lot of coat that boy has!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Quincy looks fantastic! I know you're proud of him. But, best of all, I'm so happy for the joy he's brought to you. And you're right; that's the biggest payoff for adding him to your family--regardless of what the titles he earns. Love seeing him move and watching his joyful attitude.


Thank you very much!!!! He is a love and his attitude is fantastic. He is just the happiest, sweetest little character! In case you hadn't noticed....I LOVE HIM!! LOL!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He looks good with his new trim


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

Well my offer still stands... when you are tired of him I will take him off your hands 

Quincy is beautiful! I can't wait to see what he does in show.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i absolutely love the way he moves. best of luck to you both in the ring!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Fabulous news! He is gorgeous.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keith, Plumcrazy and Trillium...you guys are so funny and so awesome!!!! Barbie...how could I forget poor David? You are right...he DID try to think of ways to sneak Quincy out when you were leaving to go home. But I KNOW how crazy Trillium's kids are about him, and her hubby too! And Keith does go a tad bonkers over my baby! And Faerie loves him. Well, now I have no idea who should be president of the fan club! Thanks guys for loving him so much!!! It doesn't matter who loves him best (other than me of course) as long as he is loved, and he sure is!!!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Arreau, the love that Quincy exudes is very evident in his sprightly prance.
He's a looker and he knows it ! His happy nature shines thru for all to see.
Congratulations on his evaluation. Proud mama for sure !


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, now I have no idea who should be president of the fan club!


Don't forget it's an INTERNATIONAL fan club!! :lol: Maybe we need presidents in each country! Winnow will have to take Iceland!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> Don't forget it's an INTERNATIONAL fan club!! :lol: Maybe we need presidents in each country! Winnow will have to take Iceland!


Yes I will handle Iceland


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy bundle of nerves Batman!!!!!! I have entered our young man in the Markham show for the Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Because of his lack of a Canadian registration, I had to call all over hell's half acre to figure out how to go about things. Lots of figuring, but it is done, and he will be in the catalogue as "listed".So, it is done. Chrystal said first show may just be a tutorial for him. It would be amazing if he did something! I guess we'll see. Our litter is due right around then, so working out all of the logisitics will be interesting!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I wish I lived closer so I could help with something!! Your nerves are getting contagious!! I'm dancing in my chair!!  YAAAY QUINCY JONES!!!! :lol:


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Vivienne...I think Quincy and I might enjoy the UKC ring after he finishes his CKC title. I would love to get into the ring and get some of the old show confidence back and maybe one day be able to show one of my pups in the bred by class in the CKC venues. I like that he does not necessarily have to have his big show coat to go into the UKC ring. Do you have a link for registering him for the Brampton shows? I love to see an owner shown dog because it is just a beautiful union, and sometimes just a beautiful thing to watch, when the two look like one.
> 
> You are so experienced in the performance end and I will admit, I have little to no knowledge in this area. Should Quincy and I go to classes? Do you know if there are any in my neck of the woods? I watched a bit of the agility at the Owen Sound show, and just love it. It is so obvious how much those dogs love doing what they are doing. They are chomping at the bit before their turn at the course even begins. I have enjoyed watching Spoospirit and Jester's Mom's videos of the baby stages of their training of their dogs.. And Flyingduster's videos of her Paris...well...they would make anyone want a dog like that!!! So any advice you can give me on how to proceed, possibly in the Spring, I would appreciate immensely. And any info on the UKC shows coming up, starting with the Brampton show, would be awesome too.
> 
> ...


You've already been given the link for Maple Leaf Kennel club. There you will find the links to UKC and how to register your dog, or you can get a temporary listing on the day of the show.
Does Owen Sound Kennel Club offer obedience lessons? For Rally, you need your dog to know basic obedience...sit, down, stand, front, finish, heel...so a basic obedience class would be helpful if you can't find Rally classes. I think the Kitchener Kennel Club offers Rally classes. I would suggest you decide on one club to start off...ie either CKC, CARO or UKC, as they all differ slightly. It can get confusing if you switch when you're learning. Probably CKC would be the way to go, as there are many opportunities to trial. You can find the signs and explanations on the CKC website under the Rally Obedience rulebook.
Have fun!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Holy bundle of nerves Batman!!!!!! I have entered our young man in the Markham show for the Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Because of his lack of a Canadian registration, I had to call all over hell's half acre to figure out how to go about things. Lots of figuring, but it is done, and he will be in the catalogue as "listed".So, it is done. Chrystal said first show may just be a tutorial for him. It would be amazing if he did something! I guess we'll see. Our litter is due right around then, so working out all of the logisitics will be interesting!


I cant wait to hear how it goes  

Only 37 days hehe..

Glad you where able to register him although it was difficult :S


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

McSandd said:


> Well my offer still stands... when you are tired of him I will take him off your hands
> 
> Quincy is beautiful! I can't wait to see what he does in show.


Well...I don't really think that is a possibility. He is such a character and such a mushy baby, he will be staying put. But thanks for the offer...lol!!!

I am looking forward to seeing how he does too. He really is so thrilling to watch. I hope the judges feel that way too, but time will tell.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

That's great! Congratulations! Good luck, can't wait to see how he does in the ring.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cherrie:
Your boy is LOVELY. He is totally balanced and given he has an undocked tail it is amazing how straight it stands. I also noted the movement and he does have a lovely gait.
Like Vivienne said, in Chrystal's capable hands he will finish in record time.
Kudos to his breeder for producing such a lovely boy and I wish you the best with him , both in and out of the ring. Enjoy the puppyhood days.. they dont return


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Cherrie:
> Your boy is LOVELY. He is totally balanced and given he has an undocked tail it is amazing how straight it stands. I also noted the movement and he does have a lovely gait.
> Like Vivienne said, in Chrystal's capable hands he will finish in record time.
> Kudos to his breeder for producing such a lovely boy and I wish you the best with him , both in and out of the ring. Enjoy the puppyhood days.. they dont return


Thank you so very much! This means a lot coming from someone who breeds, and whom I respect! I could NOT be happier with this boy. His temperament is to die for, and he is such a well put together soul. I love everything about him.

I did have a bit of a scare. I registered him for three of the four days at Markham. Then began looking at the calendar and realized, our litter of pups is due right then. So, Chrystal and I talked about the risk of kennel cough and she said nearly every puppy who comes out ends up with it. So, I was prepared to pull Quincy and wait until the pups were either older, or in their new homes to debut him. In came Trillium to the rescue!!!!! She has kindly offered to be taxi and temporary Mama for Quincy, and he is going to stay with her family until the incubation is over and the risk to the pups non existent. Thank Heavens for co-owners with understanding husbands!!!

We look forward to what this boy contributes to some our our furkids in the future!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau;

Sound decision. I agree. I dont frequent dog shows until my pups leave my home. If I have a dog that is finished with Jenn, and I have a litter at home, I will ask Jenn to keep my dog at her house until such time all my puppies are in thier new homes and my keeper has had the opportunity to get her/his bordatella (kennel caugh) nasal spray , wait 10 days and then bring the show dog back home.
Older dogs can handle kennel caugh and will not be affected by it as much, the disease will run its course in an adult dog, however young puppies are very susceptible and can succumb to kennel caught as their immune systems are not as developed as the older dog's is. 
Good luck with Quincy. He is a very nice boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Arreau;
> 
> Sound decision. I agree. I dont frequent dog shows until my pups leave my home. If I have a dog that is finished with Jenn, and I have a litter at home, I will ask Jenn to keep my dog at her house until such time all my puppies are in thier new homes and my keeper has had the opportunity to get her/his bordatella (kennel caugh) nasal spray , wait 10 days and then bring the show dog back home.
> Older dogs can handle kennel caugh and will not be affected by it as much, the disease will run its course in an adult dog, however young puppies are very susceptible and can succumb to kennel caught as their immune systems are not as developed as the older dog's is.
> Good luck with Quincy. He is a very nice boy.


Chrystal said the incubation is five days. Is this correct? And she said their are about nine strains of KC and the immunization is only good for two. I am having Quincy done, but if that is the case, there is still a big risk.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Chrystal said the incubation is five days. Is this correct? And she said their are about nine strains of KC and the immunization is only good for two. I am having Quincy done, but if that is the case, there is still a big risk.


arreau:
i would be on the safeside and say circa 10 days just to make sure....


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you so very much! This means a lot coming from someone who breeds, and whom I respect! I could NOT be happier with this boy. His temperament is to die for, and he is such a well put together soul. I love everything about him.
> 
> I did have a bit of a scare. I registered him for three of the four days at Markham. Then began looking at the calendar and realized, our litter of pups is due right then. So, Chrystal and I talked about the risk of kennel cough and she said nearly every puppy who comes out ends up with it. So, I was prepared to pull Quincy and wait until the pups were either older, or in their new homes to debut him. In came Trillium to the rescue!!!!! She has kindly offered to be taxi and temporary Mama for Quincy, and he is going to stay with her family until the incubation is over and the risk to the pups non existent. Thank Heavens for co-owners with understanding husbands!!!
> 
> We look forward to what this boy contributes to some our our furkids in the future!!!


Tom and I are happy to have Quincy come and visit for a while. In fact Tom would love to have him (he can bring you guys with him) come and visit much sooner. He thinks it will be fun. We haven't told the kids yet to avoid the "is this the day Quincy is coming and how many more days till he is here" thing lol. Of course your only problem with this whole idea is getting him to come home again lol. Maybe you could just forget he is here for a few years???? What do you think??? You know Cherie to be really safe I think he should stay at least a month or two after all we don't want to endanger the puppies!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Trillium said:


> Tom and I are happy to have Quincy come and visit for a while. In fact Tom would love to have him (he can bring you guys with him) come and visit much sooner. He thinks it will be fun. We haven't told the kids yet to avoid the "is this the day Quincy is coming and how many more days till he is here" thing lol. Of course your only problem with this whole idea is getting him to come home again lol. Maybe you could just forget he is here for a few years???? What do you think??? You know Cherie to be really safe I think he should stay at least a month or two after all we don't want to endanger the puppies!!!


Trillium:
LOLOLOL you are too funny 
I get that all the time from clients who have my dogs, and when I have a litter they are more than willing to take one of my adult dogs in their home to babysit and make it easier for me to tend to my newborns... Ofcourse  they are also doing it for personal selfish reasons..... Anessa went to one of my clients and it was agreed she will stay there for 2 weeks until I get the pups on their feet and she ended up at their home for 1.5 mos... so I know exactely how you feel. l have no doubt you will enjoy Quincy.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Trillium:
> LOLOLOL you are too funny
> I get that all the time from clients who have my dogs, and when I have a litter they are more than willing to take one of my adult dogs in their home to babysit and make it easier for me to tend to my newborns... Ofcourse  they are also doing it for personal selfish reasons..... Anessa went to one of my clients and it was agreed she will stay there for 2 weeks until I get the pups on their feet and she ended up at their home for 1.5 mos... so I know exactely how you feel. l have no doubt you will enjoy Quincy.


Yes it will be fun. I'm looking forward to it. School will be back in by then. I wonder how Cherie would feel about Quincy gong to school for show and tell. After all Betty Jo and Jenny have both gone at different times and we wouldn't want Quincy to not feel part of the crowd. I wonder how long it will take once he is here for someone to suggest it. lol. I'm going to enjoy having a black spoo to hang out with the reds.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Yes it will be fun. I'm looking forward to it. School will be back in by then. I wonder how Cherie would feel about Quincy gong to school for show and tell. After all Betty Jo and Jenny have both gone at different times and we wouldn't want Quincy to not feel part of the crowd. I wonder how long it will take once he is here for someone to suggest it. lol. I'm going to enjoy having a black spoo to hang out with the reds.


You ARE funny!!! Do you have ANY idea how much I am going to miss him??!! Good thing I will have pups here to keep my mind off of him. This timing stinks!

I have no problem at all him going too school for show and tell. It would be good for him. And I know the kids will thoroughly enjoy it. Quincy may not want to come home after having three kids to play with for a week or so!!

Ora...isn't it cute when people offer to take your dogs like that? Every time my youngest son comes for a visit, he asks if Iris can have a sleepover. If anything ever happened to me, there would be a line up of family wanting her.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You ARE funny!!! Do you have ANY idea how much I am going to miss him??!! Good thing I will have pups here to keep my mind off of him. This timing stinks!
> 
> I have no problem at all him going too school for show and tell. It would be good for him. And I know the kids will thoroughly enjoy it. Quincy may not want to come home after having three kids to play with for a week or so!!
> 
> Ora...isn't it cute when people offer to take your dogs like that? Every time my youngest son comes for a visit, he asks if Iris can have a sleepover. If anything ever happened to me, there would be a line up of family wanting her.


I'm sorry Cherie I just couldn't resist teasing you a bit (though knowing my kids the show and tell thing might very will happen) I know you're going to miss him like crazy. I'd feel the same if Betty Jo or Jenny had to go to visit you. I promise to take good care of him for you and send you lots of pics.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL those sleep over nights and my clients and friends waiting to take my dogs in order to help me out while I raise my pups is a god sent. They have a home away from home when they go to my friends or clients.. and they love every moment. When I have pups I do not want to take my dogs to dog parks and then bring them home to pups, I would rather walk them but since I have 4 adult dogs and sometimes a litter here I must resort to clients and friends babysitting my dogs and walking them for me on a daily basis until such time I am able to resume these activities with them. I at times enjoy the freedome and they love going to the sleep away camp


----------

